# comcast economy plus internet



## crashhat (Dec 17, 2013)

im thinking about downgrading to this internet to save money, is this internet worth getting? i haven't had slow internet in quite awhile and i like to play games online via my ps3 so, if i get get this internet will playing online be out of the question?


----------



## KainXS (Dec 17, 2013)

what is that like 3Mbps?


----------



## crashhat (Dec 17, 2013)

KainXS said:


> what is that like 3Mbps?



yeah


----------



## natr0n (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes you can still game on economy plus. very solid.

I had it for a while now using the  25mbps plan now; I like to download things faster.


----------



## crashhat (Dec 17, 2013)

natr0n said:


> Yes you can still game on economy plus. very solid.
> 
> I had it for a while now using the  25mbps plan now; I like to download things faster.



i have the performance internet from comcast (20mbps) right now so this is gonna be  HUGE drop in speed


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2013)

For gaming it will be fine.. As long as you have decent pings.


----------



## crashhat (Dec 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> For gaming it will be fine.. As long as you have decent pings.



according to speedtest.net the ping is at 20ms (i have no clue what that means LOL) will this number change if i get this slower internet package?


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2013)

crashhat said:


> according to speedtest.net the ping is at 20ms (i have no clue what that means LOL) will this number change if i get this slower internet package?



No, it shouldn't.  Generally you want your ping to be below 100 ms so you're good.


----------



## crashhat (Dec 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> No, it shouldn't.  Generally you want your ping to be below 100 ms so you're good.



so a 3mbps download and 768kbps internet speed with a ping of 20ms should be ok for gaming?


----------



## crashhat (Dec 17, 2013)

also, my ps3 is 12-15 feet away from the modem, is this gonna affect the pings at all?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2013)

Does your router support QoS? You will NEED this with a tiny connection speed.


----------



## crashhat (Dec 18, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Does your router support QoS? You will NEED this with a tiny connection speed.



i have no idea what QoS is


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2013)

Quality of Service..

Prioritizes devices on the network and shapes traffic.

Makes sure some devices have a fatter pipe than others or makes it so they share equally.

It also may work at higher network models as well to make certain applications faster than others like streaming or gaming.


----------



## crashhat (Dec 18, 2013)

so as you all know im trying to save money so i called a number that comcast gave me to try and get a better deal. these are the options they gave me

get the triple play and pay $99 for the first 12 months ($125 for the next 12 months)

the blast plus package (not worth it)

keep the cable i have now and downgrade the internet to the economy plus and pay $100.49

or i could get cable from dish network and the economy plus internet from comcast and only pay $82 for the first 12 months then only pay $102 for the rest of the time i have these two


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2013)

Cut the cable and get internet only and get a roku.

That's what I do!


----------



## crashhat (Dec 18, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Cut the cable and get internet only and get a roku.
> 
> That's what I do!



the heck is a roku?


----------



## JunkBear (Dec 18, 2013)

Download speed is not all un gaming. You also have to consider upload speed because its fine that your computer can run the game but if it's lagging to send it to server in multiplyaer games you will get shot faster than you can shoot at.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2013)

Roku is a streaming media player box.

www.roku.com


----------

